# New to area question



## dougullom (Oct 30, 2018)

So I am new to the area and wanted to see what feed back I get from people that have been here for a while. I am getting ready to spool my penn squall 50's with 50# yellow Ande Monster and wanted to see it this seems like a good choice for the fish in the area as I will be out at the nipple and spur a lot trolling? On my squall 30's and spinning reels I am looking at 50 lb. braid for bottom fishing about 25 miles out. Does this seem like it will be enough or should I look at going up a bit on the braid or mono?


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I don’t do much bottom fishing but i always try to match my reels to my poles to my line. They work as a system and when you match them up with the right ratings they perform best. You can run a little heavier line but it depends on what you are really planning to use that particular rod and reel for- if it is trolling, i go with mono. On 50 wide reels i run 50lb so I can still get a lot on there and have the stretch to not pull hooks left and right. If bottom fishing, you may want to go braid to get them out of the hole quicker once you feel them on. 

Again- just my personal preference. 

Hope that helps.

I am not a guide- just learning a lot of this so take it wit a grain of salt. (Or maybe some Tony Catcheres and butter)


----------

